# Could my puppy be a full staffy or a cross pitbull?



## ac4bc2014 (Nov 30, 2014)

I bought a puppy a few months ago, the man who i bought her from owned both parents and i was told both were full staffys, I got to see both parents who to me looked like full staffys however the mother was slightly taller than the father who was short and built. Both parents to me looked like staffy's. I don't really care whether or not my puppy is a cross or not as i will love her just the same as i do now, she is my baby... 
I am just concerned that she may be cross pitbull as in some places they are illegal ... She is registered by the vet and on her microchip as a staffy but i would just like an opinion of actual staffy owners as some people are telling me she is a cross pitbull...

I will add a couple of photos of her... she is currently five months old.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ac4bc2014 said:


> I bought a puppy a few months ago, the man who i bought her from owned both parents and i was told both were full staffys, I got to see both parents who to me looked like full staffys however the mother was slightly taller than the father who was short and built. Both parents to me looked like staffy's. I don't really care whether or not my puppy is a cross or not as i will love her just the same as i do now, she is my baby...
> I am just concerned that she may be cross pitbull as in some places they are illegal ... She is registered by the vet and on her microchip as a staffy but i would just like an opinion of actual staffy owners as some people are telling me she is a cross pitbull...
> 
> I will add a couple of photos of her... she is currently five months old.


If you are in the UK a PBT is illegal as is a PB.

Did you buy your puppy from KC Assured Breeders?

Did you buy your pupppy from members of one or more of the SBT breed clubs?

Is your dog KC registered?

If the answer to any of the above is yes then you have little cause for concern.

If you bought the pup elsewhere, then who knows.

A lot of breeds do not meet the KC Breed Standard and so she may well be a SBT just not one that would win any prizes in the show ring.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

no photo's showing??


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

I think if I lived in the UK and suspected that my dog may be crossed with a pittbull, i'd keep it very quiet. Don't tell anyone, don't post pictures on a public forum or Social Media. If anyone asks, she's a Staffy, or a Staff cross if she does look like a cross breed. Pittbulls are a banned breed in UK and if you draw too much attention to it she'll be taken away for assessment. Just keep it to yourself, enjoy your girl, and make sure she is well trained so you don't give anyone any reason to ever report her.

That said, non pedigree staffys come in all sorts of shapes and sizes, so she may well just be a Staff who doesn't match breed standard. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Impossible to say without pics, even then it's questionable as the guidelines for type are open to interpretation IMO.

There are thousands of 'staffys' out there that are way out of standard, with and without papers. 
There are also a fair amount of PB types being bred though 

Tbh, I'd keep your concerns to yourself, make sure she is well mannered and if anyone asks, she's a staffy or staffy x.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

To be honest, so many of these Staffy types can look like a Pitbull, but I'd find it more likely that she is full Staffy. As they're so widely bred these days you get all shapes and sizes of Staff. Some are more leggy, some are more lean, some are more broad, and some are more compact......

Just raise your puppy right and don't get to caught up in what she is :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd not mention any concerns that I had a banned breed on a public forum ever again TBH. I'd train the dog so that she is of no concern to anyone and enjoy her as your loving pet .


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


How do you keep a possibly medium/large dog 'small'?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


How on earth do you do that?? You can't get a Labrador and limit its size to that of a Cocker Spaniel however much you might like to.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


Under what measurements?

And what would you like the OP to dress her dog in, a tutu? a tiara?


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


I don't really think that you can change the size or shape that your dog is going to be, apart from making them thinner or fatter which wouldn't help with a dog identfied as "type" when it was measured, and whatever the type of dog I would never recommend not feeding your dog properly in a hope to stunt it's growth!

I am not an expert, but I have volunteered in a rescue and have had first hand experience of dogs being identified as type and put to sleep.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> How on earth do you do that?? You can't get a Labrador and limit its size to that of a Cocker Spaniel however much you might like to.


lol!..I don't mean that small! but you can keep an eye on her weight.. can get baby scales that go up to 20kg off amazon.. could weigh weekly and feed for lower end of weight range of a staffy, not so much exercise that she got really muscular etc... cute dog clothes can disguise shape of body if they had to take her somewhere police may be if they were that worried..or move somewhere really rural/isolated where your less likely to see any police around daily and less people on your walks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


I dont know if you meant that the way it came out but OMG :lol: :lol:

If only I had kept my dane smaller....


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> lol!..I don't mean that small! but you can keep an eye on her weight.. can get baby scales that go up to 20kg off amazon.. could weigh weekly and feed for lower end of weight range of a staffy, not so much exercise that she got really muscular etc... cute dog clothes can disguise shape of body if they had to take her somewhere police may be if they were that worried..or move somewhere really rural/isolated where your less likely to see any police around daily and less people on your walks.


Are you seriously recommending malnutrition, insufficient exercise, and tutus as a viable solution?

How about train the dog so that he/she is never in a situation to be accused of being dangerously out of control?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> lol!..I don't mean that small! but you can keep an eye on her weight.. can get baby scales that go up to 20kg off amazon.. could weigh weekly and feed for lower end of weight range of a staffy, not so much exercise that she got really muscular etc... cute dog clothes can disguise shape of body if they had to take her somewhere police may be if they were that worried..or move somewhere really rural/isolated where your less likely to see any police around daily and less people on your walks.


I think the chemist must have mixed up my tablets  I seem to be in a parallel universe .


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> lol!..I don't mean that small! but you can keep an eye on her weight.. can get baby scales that go up to 20kg off amazon.. could weigh weekly and feed for lower end of weight range of a staffy, not so much exercise that she got really muscular etc... cute dog clothes can disguise shape of body if they had to take her somewhere police may be if they were that worried..or move somewhere really rural/isolated where your less likely to see any police around daily and less people on your walks.


Really? You advising someone to under feed under exercise their dog dress their dog up and move? Seriously?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing _*I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements*_ if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


I wish you had let me have the secret of keeping a dog small when we realised Oscar was continuing to grow beyond the stature expected of him.

We tried fastening him up in a corset but it only seemed to starve him of breath and giving the kiss of life to an animal whose mouth could easily accommodate my head was a risk only a courageous lion tamer would dare undertake. :wink:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Are you seriously recommending malnutrition, insufficient exercise, and tutus as a viable solution?
> 
> How about train the dog so that he/she is never in a situation to be accused of being dangerously out of control?


I never mentioned tutu's!... dog coat, jumpers or fleece tankies etc Never said malnutrition or no exercise either..just keeping an eye on weight and not over exercising...some people exercise them in ways to specifically make them more muscular I'm not sure how, but people who want them as status dogs always seem to manage to make their looks really wide and muscular across the chest and having them hanging from tree branches and stuff!

Someone else had already mentioned training I was trying to think of something different, as some people will judge dog on its looks regardless of how well they have been trained as people have said on here before!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Really? You advising someone to under feed under exercise their dog dress their dog up and move? Seriously?


well if they're that worried that it maybe a pitbull and want to do something to try and make sure she isn't considered one when she grows up and taken away... of course they can always do nothing and just hope no-one else thinks she maybe and reports her...she doesn't have to be badly behaved to be noticed if someone else thinks she could be.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


What?


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no minimum measurement for 'type'


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> I never mentioned tutu's!... dog coat, jumpers or fleece tankies etc Never said malnutrition or no exercise either..just keeping an eye on weight and not over exercising...some people exercise them in ways to specifically make them more muscular I'm not sure how, but people who want them as status dogs always seem to manage to make their looks really wide and muscular across the chest and having them hanging from tree branches and stuff!
> 
> Someone else had already mentioned training I was trying to think of something different, as some people will judge dog on its looks regardless of how well they have been trained as people have said on here before!


Ah, yes, you never mentioned tutus. Of course now everything else you said makes perfect sense. 

What makes dogs muscular and broad chested has a whole lot to do with genetics, and a lot let to do with how the dog is exercised. And I promise, its not over feeding or over exercising that makes a dog look muscular and broad chested.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


Once again, you have started so many threads on dda, pitbulls, banned breeds and still have learnt naff all.......


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> well if they're that worried that it maybe a pitbull and want to do something to try and make sure she isn't considered one when she grows up and taken away... of course they can always do nothing and just hope no-one else thinks she maybe and reports her...she doesn't have to be badly behaved to be noticed if someone else thinks she could be.


So they get reported for neglect instead then the dog gets removed as type? I don't think I've every heard someone offering up neglect as advise....... How training her and making sure she is beyond reproach so no one has reason to report her? You don't even know where the OP lives or their dog laws or if she is from KC registered staffs? And under weight under exercises dog doesn't make it any less of type it just makes it a neglected dog of type.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Just when you think you have heard everything....................... totters off to lie down in a darkened room and take another tablet...............


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Just when you think you have heard everything....................... totters off to lie down in a darkened room and *take another tablet*...............


I urge you not to until you check the packaging very carefully..I have already taken all mine and I feel distinctly detached from reality.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I really don't know if I should laugh or cry! Sadly think the latter is more apt......:001_unsure: Maybe I should start drinking again.....


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I was going to suggest OP checked out DDA Watch's FB page and website, they have a pretty concise summary of UK BSL (and images of type dogs etc)..... maybe a couple of others could have a read too 

You can never to well informed when it comes to the law IMO (unless you know more than the magistrate, they don't like that!!)


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I give up as everyone seems determined to take everything the wrong way..jeez 

simply meant like this dog looks cute in coat










Wouldn't see it as scary as doesn't match the scary images the media puts out of pitbulls etc ..for member of public that didn't really know the difference ..this dog looks cute and non-threatening..compared to:










..and yes I know they are two different breeds in the pictures.

I never suggested it should be neglected either and not fed or exercised at all!

<sits back to see how this post gets twisted >


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am afraid that if you took a dog out in that first outfit in the sweltering heat of summer you would probably be arrested for animal cruelty.

If not, then the fashion police would arrest you.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> I give up as everyone seems determined to take everything the wrong way..jeez
> 
> simply meant like this dog looks cute in coat
> 
> ...


You wrote the words no one else I pretty disgusted that someone would advise a new
member to under feed and under exercise their dogs and you think that's not neglect?

Out if interest do YOU even know what a PB looks like?


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Ah of course - The old adage dogs in parkas don't bite. 

Might just gnaw on the nearest limb if it's kept hungry so it stays smaller though. 

Baffled 


Consciously or subconsciously most people will make an inference about a dog's personality based on it's body language.
What a dog is wearing will only tell you about the mentality of it's owner.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've found something for you to dress your dog in!!!










No one will ever know 

I'm a genius!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

Am I the only one sitting here giggling?

Though right now, Lauren5159, you win 
Followed closely by &#8220;dogs in parkas don&#8217;t bite&#8221; - that&#8217;s going to be as classic as goats


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> I've found something for you to dress your dog in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screenwash moment, I am having a Tena Lady minute.......... ROFLMAO :dita:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I do see what you mean about avoiding spiked collars and not allowing them to behaviour antisocially etc tbh. 

But a dogs structure and musculature is largely genetic, especially chest width, in fact the broad chest is more of a staffy/bully thing and isn't all that relevant to the guidelines of assessing 'type'. 

Staffy crosses are ten a penny, and PB types are not far behind.... IMHO, it seems to be luck of the draw which dogs are seized, which are deemed illegal. depending on your neighbours, LA and the DLO that assesses etc. 

No point OP in spending your life worrying and looking over your shoulder xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Noone will ever guess......


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Stop it, I need waterproof pyjamas, screaming with laughter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

A few years ago, OH went to a dog bite call. It seems someone had their dog in the back of a pick-up truck in a church parking lot.
The dog bite victim went up to pet the dog and got bitten on the hand.
OH asked him what part of that seemed like a good idea. The complainant, offended, replied that he wasnt stupid enough to go up to just any dog in the back of a truck, but since this dog was in a church parking lot, he figured it would be okay.

If only he had known that its dogs in _parkas_, not dogs in pickups! Church parking lot notwithstanding....

You seriously cannot make this $hit up. :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nothing to see here... I'm just a Labrador on a stroll...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing to see here Iz just a wee squirrel hiding ma nutz.... :ihih:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Everyone loves a superhero too...










Or disguise it as your friend?










In all seriousness, if the OP is still around, I would concentrate on getting the best socialised and trained dog that you can - the law is hugely open to interpretation and I would say that dogs who don't put a paw wrong in terms of their behaviour are the safest  No annoying barking, under control, well behaved - then people will not look twice at your dog as they pass it in the street.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> lol!..I don't mean that small! but you can keep an eye on her weight.. can get baby scales that go up to 20kg off amazon.. could weigh weekly and feed for lower end of weight range of a staffy, not so much exercise that she got really muscular etc... cute dog clothes can disguise shape of body if they had to take her somewhere police may be if they were that worried..or move somewhere really rural/isolated where your less likely to see any police around daily and less people on your walks.


So provide the dog with a less than ideal lifestyle just to keep her 'small'? I can't believe you're actually saying this to be hones,t and just casually throwing it out there that perhaps the owner can just up and move sticks too....because it's that easy.

The owner just needs to concentrate on training her dog to be a good canine citizen. No tricks or gimmicks.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

OP, the best you can do is make sure she's pretty much bombproof in terms of temperament and training.

On a completely different note do you like my poodles?  :lol:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I can't stop laughing, I'm fairly sure my OH thinks I haven't been taking my meds, as I keep showing him pictures of dogs dressed up.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

STOP IT! I am an old woman!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is nothing short of bullying. The usual suspects... aren't happy unless they are ridiculing or belittling someone! Youre like a pack of hyenas! Sunday night entertainment for some of you, at the expense of someone's feelings!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah.... no doubt I'll be flamed for being oversensitive.... but doesn't it make more sense to educate people who get it wrong than ridicule them.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Muze said:


> Yeah.... no doubt I'll be flamed for being oversensitive.... but doesn't it make more sense to educate people who get it wrong than ridicule them.


If someone wants to make frankly ridiculous suggestions, in all seriousness to somebody looking for advice, then they can expect others to question, disagree or just try to make light of their ill informed 'advice'.

I have read some things in my time but, really, underfeeding and underexercising a Staffy to keep it small and buying a hamlet out in the sticks so that nobody will see the poor, malnourished creature, beggars belief.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Brace yourself guys... Here come the 'stop-victimising-everyone-how-dare-you-have-a-sense-of-humour crew'.

"You're bullies"... "Always the same people" blah, blah, blah...

And in case you haven't noticed, Ang2, the OP hasn't been back since their first post


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

Sweety said:


> If someone wants to make frankly ridiculous suggestions, in all seriousness to somebody looking for advice, then they can expect others to question, disagree or just try to make light of their ill informed 'advice'.
> 
> I have read some things in my time but, really, underfeeding and underexercising a Staffy to keep it small and buying a hamlet out in the sticks so that nobody will see the poor, malnourished creature, beggars belief.


This. And some of us find the ridiculous genuinely funny. Sense of humor is subjective like that. OH finds those people falling down videos funny, I dont. But I literally LOLd at the picture of the dog in a parka followed by Oh that old adage, dogs in parkas dont bite. Cracked me up.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh, and there was lots of great advice given before I kind-of derailed the thread.


My bad.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Meh, I found the pics hilarious and the suggestion that someone under feeds and under exercises their dog in order to make it look not of type ludicrous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh, and there was lots of great advice given before I kind-of derailed the thread.
> 
> My bad.


To be fair Lauren, I think the derail began with make sure you keep her small suggestion. How can you not ask how one accomplishes that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Brace yourself guys... Here come the 'stop-victimising-everyone-how-dare-you-have-a-sense-of-humour crew'.
> 
> "You're bullies"... "Always the same people" blah, blah, blah...
> 
> And in case you haven't noticed, Ang2, the OP hasn't been back since their first post


Well, Muze is the one who talks about killing cats at every turn, and Ang2 is the one who resorts to angry name-calling when posters dont agree with her.

I think Id rather this brand of bullying thats funny and good natured. But like I said, subjectivity n all that....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> To be fair Lauren, I think the derail began with make sure you keep her small suggestion. How can you not ask how one accomplishes that?


That's very true!

The ridiculous suggestions started way before I got here


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Well, Muze is the one who talks about killing cats at every turn, and Ang2 is the one who resorts to angry name-calling when posters dont agree with her.
> 
> I think Id rather this brand of bullying thats funny and good natured. But like I said, subjectivity n all that....


Youre not so 'fly' when you haven't got your band of merry men with you are you? Werent you the one who got angry when you were thrown under the bus by your little clique?

So you think its good natured to belittle and make fun of someone for making an innocent, misinformed comment? You think its funny? Whats it like up there, looking down?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Youre not so 'fly' when you haven't got your band of merry men with you are you? Werent you the one who got angry when you were thrown under the bus by your little clique?
> 
> *Buses? Robin Hood? Go home, Ang2, you're drunk!*
> 
> ...


Is it rather quiet in General Chat tonight?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

At the risk of finding out what kind of poster I'm supposed to be...I also stopped finding it funny after a while. Personally I think you make a point and then move on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> I've found something for you to dress your dog in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny.


Meezey said:


> Nothing to see here Iz just a wee squirrel hiding ma nutz.... :ihih:


Funny. 
Not making a point, no hidden motive, just sheer, unadulterated funny.

Just as sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, sometimes funny posts are just funny posts.

But in all seriousness if anyone thinks there is bullying going on, they should just report it. Vigilante moderating never goes down well.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't see bullying here. I see light-hearted banter and an attempt to make light of posts which _could _have serious, long-lasting repercussions for the OP's dog. Frankly, Inca should count her lucky stars that she got off as lightly as she did, considering that she was basically advocating neglect. I hate to say this, but I can't help feeling that if she'd been the OP or another new member, she'd have been torn apart for that suggestion.

Ridiculing the ludicrous? Sounds fitting, IMHO.

Thanks for the laugh, guys.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> I don't see bullying here. I see light-hearted banter and an attempt to make light of posts


Yeah.

It was just me being an 4r5e.:blushing:

Not me being 4rsey.:nonod:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> This is nothing short of bullying. The usual suspects... aren't happy unless they are ridiculing or belittling someone! Youre like a pack of hyenas! Sunday night entertainment for some of you, at the expense of someone's feelings!


Well well well isn't it the usual suspect who contributes nothing and I mean nothing to any section of pet forums unless its to get involved in an argument or start on.....  It was a joke you know haha funny! Someone seems to have removed your sense of humour and replaced it with bitter angry person.

So do point out where anyone one is ridiculing and belittling someone? Or was it being insensitive to Pitbulls?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Youre not so 'fly' when you haven't got your band of merry men with you are you? Werent you the one who got angry when you were thrown under the bus by your little clique?
> 
> So you think its good natured to belittle and make fun of someone for making an innocent, misinformed comment? You think its funny? Whats it like up there, looking down?


Fly? Omg Fly? You was pretty fly for a white guy ouesi.

And it's a song before el happy person accuses me of being a racist along with a bully!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> At the risk of finding out what kind of poster I'm supposed to be...I also stopped finding it funny after a while. Personally I think you make a point and then move on.


I did make a point and move on sorry for making light after some offers advise to under feed and unexercising dogs! Let's just ignore that bit shall we when we all jump up and down at the "bullies"...


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Well, Muze is the one who talks about killing cats at every turn, and Ang2 is the one who resorts to angry name-calling when posters dont agree with her.
> 
> I think Id rather this brand of bullying thats funny and good natured. But like I said, subjectivity n all that....


Why not quote this post too if we're mentioning posts that made a comment about 'bullying' especially as all I said was it stopped being funny by this stage?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MyAnimals said:


> That said, non pedigree staffys come in all sorts of shapes and sizes, so she may well just be a Staff who doesn't match breed standard. Don't worry about it.





Muze said:


> There are thousands of 'staffys' out there that are way out of standard, with and without papers.
> 
> Tbh, I'd keep your concerns to yourself, make sure she is well mannered and if anyone asks, she's a staffy or staffy x.





Dogloverlou said:


> To be honest, so many of these Staffy types can look like a Pitbull, but I'd find it more likely that she is full Staffy. As they're so widely bred these days you get all shapes and sizes of Staff. Some are more leggy, some are more lean, some are more broad, and some are more compact......
> 
> Just raise your puppy right and don't get to caught up in what she is :thumbsup:





Dogless said:


> *I'd train the dog so that she is of no concern to anyone and enjoy her as your loving pet *.


All of these are excellent comments - I'd take notice of them if I were you, especially the final one - good training = good dog..

I think you've probably got a tall, rangy staffie. There are a lot about - Like JRTs, staffs come in all shapes and sizes.

Pitbulls aren't just big staffs, though there are similarities - there are qualitative differences, and anyone who knows dogs, and particularly staffies will be able to accurately make an assessment most of the time. Legally, it all comes down to a few measurements, and these have got a lot of very good dogs condemned, but I think the faces are totally different re: expression and there are subtleties in the configuration which mark them out. I'm not saying I would always be right in my assessment, but what I am saying is - size doesn't always matter.

Remember too, that she is a puppy - she will be growing up lanky and rangy, and will then fill out. At the moment you will not be able to accurately tell what she is going to be like, especially if her parents were two different "types".

Bring her up well and she will be a credit to you. The likelihood is that no one will question her breed unless you voice your worries. If I thought that you had an illegal dog, I wouldn't be suggesting you keep quiet, but I think that the probability is that you have just got a tall stuffy puppy. Stop worrying and enjoy her.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> A few years ago, OH went to a dog bite call. It seems someone had their dog in the back of a pick-up truck in a church parking lot.
> The dog bite victim went up to pet the dog and got bitten on the hand.
> OH asked him what part of that seemed like a good idea. The complainant, offended, replied that he wasnt stupid enough to go up to just any dog in the back of a truck, but *since this dog was in a church parking lot, he figured it would be okay.*
> 
> ...


Obviously the dog was a member of one of the more fundamentalist denominations - if someone's right hand offends thee, bite it off!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Alerted by later "bullying" comments I read through the whole thread, and all I can say is

Well, that escalated quickly.

Personally I thought the "keep her small" comment was beyond contempt and as others had replied to it, I didn't. The pictures I thought were hilarious and I was so pleased that someone lightened the mood, though if the OP is new, I hope she doesn't think we're taking the pee.

Then a wheel came off, and there was skin and hair all over the walls . . . . 

There was good advice here mixed in with the banter OP - the first few comments about not being able to tell without pictures and esp at this age are good ones - and the best is to TRAIN YOUR DOG WELL. Then the odds are that the question will never come up.

Good luck with your girl.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The best advice is just read up on bsl and keep the number for dda watch and doglaw handy I suppose :001_unsure:. It's a ridiculous law but hopefully a well behaved social dog is less likely to be seized.

The photos were funny *shrugs* but I've sworn to stay out of petty arguments on forums for the time being.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm one of the first people to protest if people are unnecessarily rude or unkind and it has nothing to do with lacking a sense of humour, and everything to do with trying to keep my tiny bit of this world a better place to be. However on this thread I genuinely thought the comments about keeping the dog small were intended to be a 'wind-up', and I thought that what followed was hilarious .

More to the point, as lostbear said, there was some useful and sensible advice too.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Muze said:


> Yeah.... no doubt I'll be flamed for being oversensitive.... but doesn't it make more sense to educate people who get it wrong than ridicule them.


You really do have a bit if a cheek don't you? We have to read your cruel abusive comments about harming cats! Take a good look at yourself before you dare to judge others I'd a bit of a joke than advocating animal abuse!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

op if I were you I would do as others have said and try to bring up a very well rounded dog, also stop worrying about the breed the chances are you do have a staffy and not a pitbull 
I would suggest you work really hard at socialising your dog, take you puppy to training classes, perhaps consider taking part in the good citizen dog scheme and work your way to achieving gold, maybe even do some fun agility or flyball, if the worst did happen and your dog was reported then at least you could say my dog has achieved this and takes part in that, and even get people from the clubs to testify for your dogs good nature.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not read through all of this but getting personal and nasty helps no one. Leave it out please!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> lol!..I don't mean that small! but you can keep an eye on her weight.. can get baby scales that go up to 20kg off amazon.. could weigh weekly and feed for lower end of weight range of a staffy, not so much exercise that she got really muscular etc... cute dog clothes can disguise shape of body if they had to take her somewhere police may be if they were that worried..or move somewhere really rural/isolated where your less likely to see any police around daily and less people on your walks.


That is hilarious.

But what is the matter with some people. What on earth has there been in this thread to cause ANYONE to be offensive. I wonder if some people are suited to being on a forum, or maybe they are just as abrasive in real life.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Blitz said:


> That is hilarious.
> 
> But what is the matter with some people. What on earth has there been in this thread to cause ANYONE to be offensive. I wonder if some people are suited to being on a forum, or maybe they are just as abrasive in real life.


What should have happened.. was Inca realized her suggestion was a bit daft.. put here hand up.. and moved on. Correct me if I'm wrong but there's no shame in being corrected.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-pokes head in-

Oh dear, what we need is more goats


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

'tis the season to give out red reps... fa la la la la la la la  :devil: :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

diefenbaker said:


> What should have happened.. was Inca realized her suggestion was a bit daft.. put here hand up.. and moved on. Correct me if I'm wrong but there's no shame in being corrected.


It wasnt even a question of being corrected. Several of us gave her an out in the form of did you really mean it that way? But instead of taking the metaphorical offered rope to help herself climb out of the hole, she threw it aside, and proceeded to continue digging herself in deeper.

I dont know the proper Miss Manners approach on how to deal with this sort of situation, where you just want the person to put down the shovel, but I do know that it does happen with some frequency on forums.

Sure, the most mature response is to ignore and walk away, but in this particular case it would have left a ridiculous, but also dangerous suggestion out there unchallenged, which you would hate for the OP or some random lurker to take seriously.

So you show the suggestion as the ridiculousness it is, and laugh. *shrug* No malice intended, just one way of dealing with an awkward situation. Its not personal, its just about that particular suggestion. Gawd knows weve ALL said stupid things - its called being a fallible human 

Call me easily amused, but Im still giggling about the squirrel-dog hiding his nuts


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep, got my giggle muscles going too.

I think it's easy to look for slights in the written word. You can keep going back and looking at posts and making assumptions that are not intended or even there in the first place.
Tis funny though


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

It astounds me, not one of the pictures was directed at Inca at all! I found humour in the thought of a Pitbull in a tutu , which lead to a squirrel, just astounds me that people trawl the forum to find something offensive on the behalf of someone else.. 

Well least the bandwagons weren't dragged in to tis thread 

Triceratops Frenchie is not amused


----------



## hells85 (Feb 10, 2014)

OP if your still following this thread try not to worry, I think every staffy/staffyx or bull breed/bully mix owner worries about this. Your pup is still growing and they do go through a leggy stage where they are all ears and legs. Staffys generally grow taller in their first year then broaden out in their second. I have two staffys, I don't know their parentage as they came from rescue, my boy was less than a year old when I got him, is quite leggy and when we got him 5kg underweight as he was stressed and wouldn't eat much in kennels. I frequently got told/asked that he was a pitbull now after getting a good amount of exercise and being fed good food he is looking a lot more like your typical staffy, he is now 20kg so outside of breed standard and a bit taller than breed standard but he has that typical staffy broadness, just slightly taller. The other is the opposite end of the staffy scale and is little for a Stafford, people often think she is a puppy due to her size. People even ask if my mastiff cross is a great dane as she is leggy and skinny at the moment (5 months) and a few have asked if she is a pitbull even though she looks absolutely nothing like one! No doubt she will broaden out and look more mastiffy in a few months.

I do get what inca meant with the not dressing your dog in spiked leather collars and harnesses, I do so myself opting for cloth collars in pastel colours. But don't restrict food and exercise unless she ends up over weight. Train your dog well and enjoy her, not sure if its against forum rules to link to another forum but theres a good staffy uk forum you should be able to find using google, theres a few people on there that assess dogs to see if they are type for rescue who can offer advice and also lots of knowledgable people for training and common staffy behavioural problems, though this place is good for training advice also. Lastly if you have concerns about her being type keep it quiet, its not worth some one coming to take her away when she more than likely isn't. if asked shes a staffy as your vet has said so.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> -pokes head in-
> 
> *Oh dear, what we need is more goats *
> 
> Here - have this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Rep to anyone who finds a picture of a goat in a tutu


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Rep to anyone who finds a picture of a goat in a tutu




*takes a bow*


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> *takes a bow*


Tutu AND wings! Too bad I can't double rep you


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Tutu AND wings! Too bad I can't double rep you


Oh there are more


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Aww... that last one is adorable! I love goats.... For so many reasons...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Rep to anyone who finds a picture of a goat in a tutu


*YOU'VE GOAT TO BE KIDDIN' ME!










I THOUGHT IT WAS CHICKEN!​*


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Aww... that last one is adorable! I love goats.... For so many reasons...


They're just fantastic  I'd love a goat, think hubby might leave home though lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

Zaros said:


> *YOU'VE GOAT TO BE KIDDIN' ME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booo... your picture won't show for me, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and rep away anyway


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Jumper goat


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Squirrel goats says nothing to see here just a squirrel goat hiding his nutz.................................


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I kind of get Incas point and agree with it - if I took it in the way I think she meant. 

The general public (not the dog loving people we find on here) obviously judge based on appearance and I have even heard it from a few less dog inclined family members. 

Look at it from their point of view. Bully breeds are portrayed in the media, and by those who own them as status dogs, wearing spiked collars, leather studded harnesses, rippling with muscle. The media says these dogs are dangerous, therefore they must be. It is to them everything that pit bull terriers are meant to be. 

Tone it down, put a pretty collar and lead on the dog, have the dog well behaved and relaxed, don't do all of the muscle building, tyre pulling stuff if it's not going to be involved in these sports (yes I know muscles are partly genetic, but people with status dogs do put their dogs through strength training and muscle building to make them look unnaturally muscular and "hard", other people do it because it's great exercise for their dog - good reason and I am sure the dogs love it) and it's surprising how their perception changes. I only had to see a certain non dog savvy family members reaction to a staffy in all of the leather, studs and spikes getup, then their reaction to my elderly neighbours staffy to figure that one out. 

In the general publics eye - the first "must be one of those illegal pitbulls, how terrible and nasty that dog probably is" while the second one may be "quite a cute little personality, and so well behaved, must be a nice companion"

I don't understand the keeping smaller by watching food, sorry, but I do get what you mean by not building up excessive muscle that the dog when fed and exercised "normally" wouldn't develop.

It's not actually that bad advice - although maybe not worded in the best thought out way, except the food bit, I don't think that's something to suggest - dogs need to eat what they need to eat to stay healthy, no point in cutting it down in an attempt to keep them small.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Is this an appropriate image for this thread? 










It seems that a couple of people on here aren't sure what an American Pitbull Terrier actually looks like, so these links might be helpful:
American Dog Breeders Association - The ADBA standard is what UK Pitbull "types" are (incredibly loosely) judged against.
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Thorne said:


> Is this an appropriate image for this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny picture :lol:

I am not one of those who doesn't know what an APBT looks like, or that in the UK it is just about a bunch of measurements and a dog doesn't have to look that much like one to be classed as one.

I think that we do need to be aware that to the general public (god that word again) though, any bull breed wearing spikes might be a pitbull. That staffy cross lab play growling at it's playmate - pitbull, that bull mastiff wearing a check chain - pitbull, that muscular staffy wearing a leather studded harness, with big muscles who the owner gets to have a tyre pulling race with friends dogs, owned by the 20 year old across the road - pitbull.

Mainly the media's fault for labelling any dog that bites with the name, even when they are not a pitbull, it's a pitbull. That does cross over the the non dog savvy public - a family members bull mastiff (I have posted pictures of her before on here) resulted in a call to the RSPCA claiming that somebody was keeping a dangerous pitbull, when asked how it was dangerous they were told that she lept at the fence and barked when they walked their dog past - of course one look was enough for the RSPCA to realise they were not dealing with a pitbull, but a mastiff in a secure garden with no escaping doing what dogs generally do. Crisis averted.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

From what I understand even if your dog was a pitbull cross there are circumstances that it will still be allowed to live.

You have to abide by certain conditions though being neutering, muzzled outside and kept on a lead.

I am not sure about other criteria but if you are a responsible owner you can keep them still


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

We had a Staffy girl, Leah, and she was a very tall type and an absolute ball of muscle right to the end of her life at fifteen years old.

She was always fed and exercised as she deserved and as she needed to keep her happy and healthy.

I would never have entertained a suggestion, from anyone, that we do otherwise, just so that some ignorant fool would be less inclined to see her as dangerous if she were stunted and unhealthy.

I'm sure IncathePup's bizarre suggestions were not intended to be harmful, but there will be people reading this forum who have little or no experience and God forbid that any one of them should take such 'advice' seriously and treat a dog that way.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

victoria171168 said:


> From what I understand even if your dog was a pitbull cross there are circumstances that it will still be allowed to live.
> 
> You have to abide by certain conditions though being neutering, muzzled outside and kept on a lead.
> 
> I am not sure about other criteria but if you are a responsible owner you can keep them still


Yes but you have to go through a whole court case first and the state many of the exempted dogs have been returned in physically and mentally is atrocious :001_unsure:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Booo... your picture won't show for me, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and rep away anyway


My!

You're a strange one.

You don't Rep' me when I think I deserve it yet you do when I don't and you didn't even seen the post.

Anyways, it's a picture of Desmond Tutu sporting a look of near incredulity.

Ya can un-Rep a random post of mine or award me a Red bauble if you want.

Either way it will deduct the points I scammed from you. :ihih: :devil:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes but you have to go through a whole court case first and the state many of the exempted dogs have been returned in physically and mentally is atrocious :001_unsure:


A court case that you may end up losing if the dog doesn't pass the many behavioural tests


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

catpud said:


> I kind of get Incas point and agree with it - if I took it in the way I think she meant.
> 
> The general public (not the dog loving people we find on here) obviously judge based on appearance and I have even heard it from a few less dog inclined family members.
> 
> ...


perhaps I should have used the word lighter rather than smaller. You wouldn't feed a dog to the point of it being overweight and if it was overweight you'd be told to cut its food down as dog is going to get too big and unhealthy.

My vet told me to watch Inca's food intake when her arthritis was getting bad so it didn't make it harder on her joints. As she walks even less these last few weeks its even harder as she's not walking enough to burn anything off so having to be careful with her food intake so she gets enough for her metabolism needs but not too much that she can't burn off.

If it was so unhealthy to keep a dog lighter (or smaller) I'm sure a vet wouldn't suggest it for an elderly dog!

If you look on food bags it gives a range number not an exact number if the weight of the dog was for example inbetween 10-20kg the lower amount of food is for the dog at the lighter end and the higher amount for a dog at the higher end.

I'm not sure what the ideal weight is for a small staffy but say for example it was 12-16kg then just feed for 12kg to keep it on the lighter side how is that cruel and starving it???


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> as she's a puppy and still growing I'd keep her small so she stays under the measurements if she was mine and dress her cute so people didn't associate her with most publics image of big square pitbull.


To be fair, you didn't say keep her light, you said "as she's a puppy and still growing, I'd keep her small".

That suggests very clearly that the aim would be somehow to prevent her from reaching her correct height.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> I'm not sure what the ideal weight is for a small staffy but say for example it was 12-16kg then just feed for 12kg to keep it on the lighter side how is that cruel and starving it???


Because you're assuming that ALL dogs could be at the lighter end of the scale which simply isn't true. For a dog who would be perfectly healthy at 16kg then keeping it at 12 would be cruel. You can't just decide you want a light dog without taking body shape and type into account.

My dog is very lean but still has massive shoulders, to restrict his food to make him less muscular would very definitely be cruel as the rest of him would be painfully thin


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

For those who seem to think Amstaffs/pit bulls are big muscle bound hulks.

At a show in friends dog on left:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A proper american pitbull terrier is very lean, muscular yes but lean. Even when you see the ones conditioned for the top in weight pull they're lean. The huge muscle bound hippos are most american bullies and considered a separate breed.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> perhaps I should have used the word lighter rather than smaller. You wouldn't feed a dog to the point of it being overweight and if it was overweight you'd be told to cut its food down as dog is going to get too big and unhealthy.
> 
> My vet told me to watch Inca's food intake when her arthritis was getting bad so it didn't make it harder on her joints. As she walks even less these last few weeks its even harder as she's not walking enough to burn anything off so having to be careful with her food intake so she gets enough for her metabolism needs but not too much that she can't burn off.
> 
> ...


But some dogs would be starving on the minimal quantity. Each dog is different and what might be an adequate amount for one 12kg Staffie, might not for the next one. So yes, it could be possible to half starve your dog.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> perhaps I should have used the word lighter rather than smaller. You wouldn't feed a dog to the point of it being overweight and if it was overweight you'd be told to cut its food down as dog is going to get too big and unhealthy.
> 
> My vet told me to watch Inca's food intake when her arthritis was getting bad so it didn't make it harder on her joints. As she walks even less these last few weeks its even harder as she's not walking enough to burn anything off so having to be careful with her food intake so she gets enough for her metabolism needs but not too much that she can't burn off.
> 
> ...


That doesn't work for humans, let alone dogs. If the _individual dog _is genetically designed to be a powerhouse of a dog, you can't feed it/exercise it just enough to be a lightweight weakling! It would look emaciated... Probably would be emaciated.

Your dog is elderly and infirm. She is physically incapable of doing the amount of exercise she used to because of pain. To compare her to the OP's pup, is frankly, laughable. Your dog cannot walk as far as she used to. The vet suggested cutting her food intake to match her exercise _capabilities_. I'm sure you'd have received a very different response if you'd gone to your vet with JJ, or with a younger, more capable Inca, and said "I don't want to exercise them much - what can I do about it?" But that's what you're suggesting the OP does.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> perhaps I should have used the word lighter rather than smaller. You wouldn't feed a dog to the point of it being overweight and if it was overweight you'd be told to cut its food down as dog is going to get too big and unhealthy.
> 
> My vet told me to watch Inca's food intake when her arthritis was getting bad so it didn't make it harder on her joints. As she walks even less these last few weeks its even harder as she's not walking enough to burn anything off so having to be careful with her food intake so she gets enough for her metabolism needs but not too much that she can't burn off.
> 
> ...


I think you are digging yourself an even bigger hole.

Would you just like to admit you have not got a clue what you are talking about. There is a huge difference between making sure an old dog with arthritis does not lay on weight and underfeeding a young dog to stunt its growth. A weight guide for a breed is just that but an individual dog will grow to its own size and will need to be fed accordingly. The weight guide does not mean that you can control the size your dog grows to within that weight guide


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I keep Brock lean because of his joints, very lean tbh,, leaner than I'd ever keep a dog without his health issues. (The vet tells me off anytime he gets closer to being the right weight for his height, lol)

He's still Rottweiler shaped, just with a rib or two visible and a really defined waist. There's nothing spare on him at all and he's not as muscly as he should be because he's always on partially restricted exercise, but he doesn't look like a different type of dog.

The only way he'd look a different shape would be if he was actually emaciated.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Train and enjoy your dog simple as no need to do anything special.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Meezey said:


> For those who seem to think Amstaffs/pit bulls are big muscle bound hulks.
> 
> At a show in friends dog on left:


Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> perhaps I should have used the word lighter rather than smaller. You wouldn't feed a dog to the point of it being overweight and if it was overweight you'd be told to cut its food down as dog is going to get too big and unhealthy.
> 
> My vet told me to watch Inca's food intake when her arthritis was getting bad so it didn't make it harder on her joints. As she walks even less these last few weeks its even harder as she's not walking enough to burn anything off so having to be careful with her food intake so she gets enough for her metabolism needs but not too much that she can't burn off.
> 
> ...


Because it is at the very least neglectful to not give a puppy the adequate amount of food and exercise that puppy needs to grow properly.
And that's not how the feeding recommendations on the back of the bag work. You don't feed the 12kg recommendation to get a 12kg dog. You feed the dog what that individual dog needs to be healthy. (Which BTW, is rarely what is recommended on the bag.)

Besides the fact that restricting food isn't going to have any significant effect on how the dog ends up looking as an adult anyway.
Our mutt dog was found as a puppy so emaciated they didn't think he would make it through the night. He is now an 80 pound, large dog. We keep him lean, he has never done weight-pull or hang off trees, and he is still a very muscular, intimidating-looking dog.

The best thing anyone can do with a restricted breed is to learn the law inside out and backwards, make sure that dog is socialized, trained, and managed beyond reproach, and don't give anyone any reason to report them.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> But some dogs would be starving on the minimal quantity. Each dog is different and what might be an adequate amount for one 12kg Staffie, might not for the next one. So yes, it could be possible to half starve your dog.


This. Spencer is 33kg and eats 400g of dry food a day. I know Labs of a similar weight who eat half that and are perfectly fine on it but Spencer would be emaciated if fed that little. He'd be the same height and build, he'd just be skin and bones with it.

And you can't even go by a weight range since one dog in the breed may be a smaller build than another and therefore perfect at a weight where the bigger dog would be too thin.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Gorgeous dog!


He is gorgeous, and if I was down south I would have one, they are called Am staff's they are pitbulls really but the show split of them  They have a young bitch too, and she is so pretty......... :001_wub: They are a lovely breed..


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Will edit later.


----------

